# Meadows vs Prime Nutrition: IntraMD Test Results



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2016)

John's test results on recently purchased IntraMD for Glycerol and Teacrine. 

Noteworthy: these are very inexpensive ingredients - the highly branched cyclic dextrin is where the cost lives in this product. John recently stated in a podcast for Project Bodybuilding that neither of the labs he contacted could test for HBCD due to the need to establish baseline standards which apparently weren't readily available. His assumption however is that if the inexpensive ingredients are coming up short that it's safe to assume the most expensive ingredient would also be suspect.


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 9, 2016)

You can't even put your trust in these "magical fart powders" that already cost little or nothing to produce.. Sad.. Who can we trust anymore?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 9, 2016)

RageStrength said:


> You can't even put your trust in these "magical fart powders" that already cost little or nothing to produce.. Sad.. Who can we trust anymore?



Trust is a thing of the distant past.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 9, 2016)

But I really wasn't clear if he blew the whistle before or after they breached the contract with him?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 9, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> But I really wasn't clear if he blew the whistle before or after they breached the contract with him?



He said he began getting reports from close friends who were using IntraMD around June of this year of stomach upset & diarrhea. During that same time he was falling out with PJ over breach of contract and exchanging letters through their attorneys. He mentioned the anecdotal reports and talked to a close friend in the supplement manufacturing biz who looked into Prime's purchasing habits of the key ingredients and found they'd dropped off. That was when John decided to have a batch tested. The results came back lacking, John brought them to PJ who then resigned before John could take them public.

Shady business all round.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 9, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> He said he began getting reports from close friends who were using IntraMD around June of this year of stomach upset & diarrhea. During that same time he was falling out with PJ over breach of contract and exchanging letters through their attorneys. He mentioned the anecdotal reports and talked to a close friend in the supplement manufacturing biz who looked into Prime's purchasing habits of the key ingredients and found they'd dropped off. That was when John decided to have a batch tested. The results came back lacking, John brought them to PJ who then resigned before John could take them public.
> 
> Shady business all round.



Thanks Nble I just seen one of his posts on IG. Skimmed it over. I almost bought that shit because his name was attached. (See almost almost fell back into my high school supplement buyer mentality because "xxxx" bodybuilder has name attached.)

Shady ****s.


----------



## bvs (Oct 10, 2016)

Good on meadows for calling them out


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 10, 2016)

PJ's slightly incoherent rant on John and Aaron. Dude is really looking unhinged here.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm ashamed to admit I grew up with PJ. He was a few years older than me though. He wasn't such a douche before he got into BB.


----------

